# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Помогите скачать КИНТ:Управление санаторием

## alex_art

Для ознакомления помогите скачать. Спасибо.

----------


## navipda

> Для ознакомления помогите скачать. Спасибо.


Мне бы тоже ознакомиться. Спасибо

----------


## mangust4

Всем привет.
Может есть у кого? Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------

